# البرامج التدريبية للهيئة المصرية للمواصفات والجودة(3/15-6/15)



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

اخواني الافاضل 
مقدم لسيادتكم برنامج الدورات المنعقدة بالهيئة المصرية للمواصفات والجودة
ولقد حضرت دورتين سابقتين وكانت مفيدة 
والجدول التالي يبين مواعيدها وسعرها مع مراعات الاتصال بالهيئة للحجز وارسال استمارة تسجيل علي البريد الالكتروني للهيئة للحجز اما الفلوس فتدفع اول يوم بالدورة
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13433583/-1
E-mail [email protected]

*[FONT=&quot]مركز تدريب الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ت:22845524 -22845522[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكس: 22845504[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جدول برامج نظم الادارة (15/3 -15/6)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اسم الدورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تاريخ التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رسوم الاشتراك للمصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متطلبات نظم ادارة الجودة 9001 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]28-2/4/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]500جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفاهيم الاساسية لنظم اعتماد المعامل ايزو 17025[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11-16/4/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]500جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متطلبات نظم ادارة البيئة 14001[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]26-30/4/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]500جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ادارة الجودة الشاملة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9-14/5/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]750جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نظم ادارة السلامة[/FONT]**ohsas 18001*​ *[FONT=&quot]24-28/5/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]500جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التدقيق الداخلي للايزو 9001[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6-11/6/2009[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]500جنيه[/FONT]*​ *الله من وراء القصد*
*احمد جلال
*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخ أحمد
لن أعتبر هذا اعلان يتوجب حذفه كونه لهيئة رسمية
مع تمنياتي لجميع المشاركين بالتوفيق
مع التأكيد لهم على مبدأ مهم ( إختر ما يناسبك من دورات تحقق لك الطموح العلمي بما يخدم عملك ولا تكون مع مبدأ كثرة الشهادات من أجل الشهادات فقط)


----------



## سيناوى81 (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور مهندس أحمد على اضافتك


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 مارس 2009)

اتفق تماما مع المهندس / غسان
اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (20 مارس 2009)

وانا مع الاتفاق متفق
وذلك حتي لا نكون بلد شهادات


----------



## almasry (21 مارس 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا أخي العزيز أحمد مجهود كبير وننتظر المزيد :7:


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (22 مارس 2009)

الفاضل / أحمد أبو جلال ....

أحيى حضرتك على أهتمامك وسعيك الدؤوب للتزود بالعلوم الأساسية والضرورية الخاصه بمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 

وأسمح لى بالأستفسار عن دورة الأوساس 18001 :

1 - بأى لغه سيتم أصدار الشهادات ؟؟

2- هل الشهادة الصادره هى شهادة حضور الدوره أم اجتياز الدوره ؟

3 - اذا كانت لغة اصدار الشهادة باللغه العربية ... هل يمكن لى أصدار نسخة من الشهادة باللغه الانجليزية ؟

4 - محتوى الدورة بأى لغة ؟؟

5 - ما هو عنوان الدورة ... هل هى تعريف بالنظام ؟؟؟ أم تدقيق ؟؟؟ أم توعيه ؟؟؟

شكراً مقدما على حسن تعاونك ....

ملحوظة : 

أنا مقيم خارج مصر وسأكون بمصر فى الفتره من 15 مايو وحتى 15 يونية ... وميعاد دورة الاوساس 18001 يناسبنى الا ان هناك صعوبة بالنسبة لى للاستفسار عن النقاط السابقة تليفونياً .... فى حال توفر المعلومات السابقة سأقوم بالتسجيلفى هذه الدورة عن طريق الايميل


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل
1 -مادة الدورة تدرس بالغة العربية.
2 - شهادة الدورة اجتياز وتمنح بالغة العربية أو اللغة الانجليزية حسب رغبتك وتكون مختومة بختم النسر ويمكن توثقها من وزارة الخارجية.
3 -الدورة هي توعية وتعريف بالنظام واعتقد ان الاثنين امر واحد فكما تعرف ان الاوساس مواصفة بريطانية لا يوجد مدقق متخصص لها ولكن مدقق الايزو يقوم بهذا الامر لتطابق نظام الاوساس مع الايزو
ارجو ان اكون اجبت علي استفسارك
وارحب بعودتك الي الوطن
واتمني لقاء قريب
وانا امر الخدمة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (23 مارس 2009)

أخى الفاضل / أحمد أبو جلال 

شكرا لحضرتك على التوضيح 

وجعل الله ما تقوم به فى ميزان حساناتك 

وسف أقوم بالتسجيل فى الدورتين التاليتين :

*[FONT=&quot]نظم ادارة السلامة[/FONT]**ohsas 18001*
*[FONT=&quot]24-28/5/2009[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]التدقيق الداخلي للايزو 9001[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6-11/6/2009[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طالما أن مدقق الأيزو يمكنه التدقيق على الأوساس [/FONT]*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 مارس 2009)

يازين ما أخترت
فعلا هذة اهم البرامج الموجودة وان كان 14001 مهمة ايضا للعاملين بالسلامة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (30 مارس 2009)

توكلنا على الله ... أن شاء الله تبقى بفايده


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

*عن * *أبي الدرداء * *رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : { **من سلك طريقا يبتغي فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة ، وإن الملائكة لتضع ، أجنحتها لطالب العلم** رضاء ، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السموات ، ومن في الأرض حتى الحيتان في الماء ، وفضل العالم على العا**بد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب ، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ، ولا در**هما وإنما ، ورثوا العلم فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر ** } **رواه **أبو داود * *، والترمذي * *، وغيرهما *


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (3 أبريل 2009)

جزيت الخير
engineering topics


----------

